# MP4 to MP3 batch converter



## Waffles (Sep 12, 2011)

inb4 "google it" responses. I've tried all the free ones I found, all pieces of crap.
I'd be VERY grateful to someone who knows of a free, working MP4 to MP3 converter that can handle big batches, 500+ videos at once. It doesn't need to be fast, but I'd love to retain as much audio quality as possible. 
Thank you greatly for any responses!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 12, 2011)

Google it :V

Srsly, though: VLC can convert video -> audio, and I think it might have a bulk-ish function.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 12, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Google it :V
> 
> Srsly, though: VLC can convert video -> audio, and I think it might have a bulk-ish function.



Sweet, I'll try it tomorrow and get back to ya.


----------



## Aden (Sep 12, 2011)

If you're on OS X, there's always Automator


----------



## Waffles (Sep 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> If you're on OS X, there's always Automator



Nope, Windows :3

And Cerb, VLC works one at a time... But the batch function doesn't really work x-x. Fack.


----------



## Draconas (Sep 12, 2011)

dvdvideosoft is all im going to say


----------



## Runefox (Sep 12, 2011)

MediaCoder


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 12, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Nope, Windows :3
> 
> And Cerb, VLC works one at a time... But the batch function doesn't really work x-x. Fack.


Dangit.

Ah well, other options have been mentioned.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 12, 2011)

Runefox said:


> MediaCoder


 
Didn't work, only took like 100 songs and couldn't process them



Draconas said:


> dvdvideosoft is all im going to say



Tried it, didn't work

Fffff, more options? :C


----------



## Runefox (Sep 12, 2011)

Stop downloading Youtube videos of music and actually find a decent-quality source? :V

I mean, the audio quality is already poor in most cases (128kbps AAC in the best case scenario), and converting that to MP3 is just going to destroy the quality again unless you're keeping the bitrate a fair bit above 128.

At any rate, how 'bout dbPowerAmp? MP3's a paid/trial-only feature, but you get 21 days with it and it's actually a ridiculously useful program.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 12, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Stop downloading Youtube videos of music and actually find a decent-quality source? :V
> 
> I mean, the audio quality is already poor in most cases (128kbps AAC in the best case scenario), and converting that to MP3 is just going to destroy the quality again unless you're keeping the bitrate a fair bit above 128.
> 
> At any rate, how 'bout dbPowerAmp? MP3's a paid/trial-only feature, but you get 21 days with it and it's actually a ridiculously useful program.



Eeeh, I'd prefer a full free version thing, but It'll work for now... 
And I found a youtube downloader that works like a charm, I didn't notice any change in quality from the video to the MP4, it's really sweet.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you tried Realplayer? I don't know how many it can convert at once, but I know you can at least load up a queue in it.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 13, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Have you tried Realplayer? I don't know how many it can convert at once, but I know you can at least load up a queue in it.



Trying it now, PowerAmp didn't work either ;3;

OHFUCK it works THANK YOU!

Only problem is that it doesn't recognize non-english characters... Which sucks, but w/e, I has moosic! I usually just have my crap on shuffle anyways.


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow
this is the very first time that I have witnessed Realplayer being useful for anything
mind = blown


----------



## Waffles (Sep 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> Wow
> this is the very first time that I have witnessed Realplayer being useful for anything
> mind = blown



Well other then like half of my songs having fucked up names now because it can't recognize japanese characters 8U


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 13, 2011)

There is a program called "Leawo AVI conterter". It is free and will turn any video or music file into a mp3.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Sep 13, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Trying it now, PowerAmp didn't work either ;3;
> 
> OHFUCK it works THANK YOU!
> 
> Only problem is that it doesn't recognize non-english characters... Which sucks, but w/e, I has moosic! I usually just have my crap on shuffle anyways.



Ah, I wasn't aware that it would recognize non-english characters. Oh well, glad I could be of some help!


----------



## Aden (Sep 13, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Well other then like half of my songs having fucked up names now because it can't recognize japanese characters 8U



Honestly, man, I think you need a new way to get music. This whole thing is kinda ridiculous - not to mention the quality you're getting is atrocious


----------



## Waffles (Sep 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> Honestly, man, I think you need a new way to get music. This whole thing is kinda ridiculous - not to mention the quality you're getting is atrocious



Quality's actually just as good as it is from youtube (said artists I watch often upload in 720p and high quality and such) and the worst part is, these albums of classical music are only available in japan. So I don't have many options, do I?


----------



## michellewhibley (Nov 18, 2012)

+500 video? I think it is really too large, as all kinds of software can`t be work so fast and batch convert so much video files, this may cause the shut down automatically


----------



## Lobar (Nov 19, 2012)

To maybe get some use out of this necro thread before it dies, I have a game with sound and music files that I want to replace with other music, but they're ".adpcm" files and I have zero clue what format that is or how to convert to it.  Any ideas?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2012)

@Lobar: ADPCM is basically a compression format that's used with raw WAV files as containers (or containerless, I guess, if they're actually .adpcm). If I'm not mistaken, dbPowerAmp can convert to/from that, but I haven't used the format in many years..


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 19, 2012)

YouTubeDownloader is a good one for MP4 to MP3 conversion.


----------



## Blikinopody (Apr 7, 2017)

All you need is a good software that can convert batches of audios at the same time without quality damage I know the mp3 to m4r converter can convert many formats to wac, flac, alac, mp3,dts,ogg and so forth. I try to convert 37 songs last time. After I added  all  the audios into the software, it  converted 10 tasks synchronously, but 37 tasks can also be completed in several minutes, too.


----------

